# my  pre war  hawthorn  ladies



## chucksoldbikes (Dec 28, 2019)

my  pre war  ladies hawthorn and I would sell it  chucks bike shop  we  got  lots of  bikes to sell  message  me  for  more information if u need a  bike


----------

